

Apple Brings The App Store To Twitter Promising Exclusive Offers - hiteshiitk
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/24/app-store-twitter/

======
ugh
I don’t understand how this is newsworthy or interesting. The iTunes Store
already broadcasts special offers via Twitter, why wouldn’t the App Store also
do that sooner or later?

Broadcast-only Twitter accounts (which all of these are) are boring and don’t
deserve this kind of attention.

(The article also contains a confusing error. It’s not “Twitter executives”
who were “joining in on the fun” but Apple executives.)

~~~
Aaronontheweb
But it's Apple!

